
China just overtook the US in scientific output for the first time - nopinsight
https://www.sciencealert.com/china-just-overtook-us-in-scientific-output-first-time-published-research
======
montrose
I don't think this matters much, because the number of scholarly papers
published in any field is determined by the number of people who need to
publish papers to advance their careers, not the value of new ideas that need
to be expressed.

A country's share of the top n papers matters, but not their share of the
total number of papers.

------
nutcracker46
Perhaps in volume, but do not forget that China puts out vast quantities of
fabricated or stolen work.

